# dopowiedzieć



## Tulán

Jak przetłumaczyć tytuł _Historia dopowiedziana_?


----------



## majlo

A supplementary history.


----------



## Stardusd

I think that Supplementary History refers only to the supplement - apposition.
In Polish would be- Historia Dodana.
I tried the translation for Tulań but I didn't find words to make sense.
Dopowiedzieć means> Tell the story ( history) with some  new additions.
I tried to post  _Told-added History _but I had given  up.
This is my guess now.

My reply is for Mailo #2


----------



## LilianaB

Context, please.


----------



## Tulán

a więc twardy orzech tym razem...


----------



## LilianaB

What is the context?


----------



## Tulán

as in first message


----------



## LilianaB

There was no context in your post -- only that it was a title. Is it a title of a book, article ? what type of book? History, fiction? This is all very important.


----------



## majlo

No context, no (precise) answer. 



> Dopowiedzieć means> Tell the story ( history) with some new additions.


No, it simply means "to add" something.

By the way, who is Mailo?


----------



## Tulán

Here is some more information that might be helpful. Please note the title in plural... 

bogato ilustrowany katalog, autorstwa Bożeny Olszewskiej, *Historie dopowiedziane. Twórczość Wiktora Chrzanowskiego*, szeroko prezentujący twórczość artysty, jego postać, artystyczną drogę, dokumentujący dotychczasowe osiągnięcia.

Could you suggest anything more lyrical than _Stories added on_ / Added on stories?


----------



## LilianaB

_Stories Later Told_, perhaps. _Added Stories -- Art by Wiktor Chrzanowski_.


----------



## Tulán

Thank you, Liliana. Maybe that will do.


----------

